

AngelPad’s 6th Batch Of Startups: Companies Working On Drones, Storage and More - makeshifthoop
http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/23/angelpad-demo-day-spring-2013/

======
rdl
Truly Wireless, Fieldwire, and Boxbee look pretty interesting. Boxbee's name
might be slightly confusing (Boxee is a video appliance), but they're in
pretty separate fields.

I'm kind of confused why DroneDeploy is specifically non-military; it seems
like there is just as much ITAR compliance either way, and even if they don't
market to military, I don't see much difference between selling to the Army
Corps of Engineers for a civil engineering project in the
Gulf/Mississippi/etc. vs. selling to an NGO operating in a warzone.

~~~
vowelless
Why do you say they are specifically non-military?

I work at a company that deals with ITAR (albeit I'm an engineer and hence
with limited knowledge about these regulations). We deal with this kind of
technology and only a small part of it needs to be ITAR compliant, if at all.
If you are working specifically for the military as a (sub)contractor, ITAR
restrictions could become more important.

The main part of a drone that I _think_ could run the risk for being
controlled is a high-precision IMU. I doubt any other stuff would need to be
under ITAR. And if the application is not military, you could probably get by
with an off-the-shelf IMU.

~~~
unwind
Friendly Wikipedia look-ups for those Not In The Know:

* ITAR is <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ITAR> (International Traffic in Arms Regulations)

* IMU is <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inertial_measurement_unit>

At least I had to look these up.

------
gkoberger
I'm excited about Iterable, as both a user and developer. Some companies
(foursquare, amazon, okcupid) do a really good job around smart
emails/notifications; whereas smaller ones tend to err on the side of
spamming.

For example, OkCupid will email you when it's raining in your area because
statistics show it's the best time to find a date, and Amazon will stop
sending you daily emails if it sees you're not reading them.

It'd be awesome to see intelligent/contextual emails become the average rather
than the exception.

------
aviswanathan
A bit confused; the TC article says all of the startups in the current batch
are B2B, but Boxbee seems to be B2C. Am I missing something?

~~~
rdl
I think they meant no big ad sponsored free b2c

